# time from buying to reciveing property



## billy007 (Aug 28, 2009)

hi could any one tell me roughly how long it takes from buying a property if you bought it outright to moveing in could take and all the best everyone


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The property belongs to you the moment you sign the deeds in the notary, so depending on how far that is from where the house is, it's really just the time it takes to drive between the two.


----------

